

Stackoverflow logo honors USA decision about same-sex marriage - enricobacis
http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/297859/can-stack-overflow-and-metas-logos-be-changed-temporarily-to-the-loveoverflow?cb=1

======
sumodirjo
Just because the CEO is gay then SO support this. So ridiculous.

